# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  ]متلازمة ريت

## علي pt

*[color="rgb(0, 100, 0)"]متلازمة ريت



ما هي متلازمة ريت؟؟؟

متلازمة ريت هي أحد اضطرابات النمو الشاملة وهي تعتبر من أشد إعاقات تلك المجموعة من حيث تأثيرها علي مخ الفرد المصاب وفقدانه القدرة علي الاحتفاظ بما اكتسبه من خبرات وما تعلمه من مهارات كالمشي والكلام وكثيراً ما تصاحبها درجة من درجات التخلف العقلي بالإضافة إلي ما تسببه له من إعاقات حركية أو إعاقة تواصل ونوبات صرعية تزيد من إعاقته عنفاً ومن الجهود اللازمة لرعايته وتأهيله تعقيداً.
وهي إعاقة تصيب البنات فقط وتبدأ أعراضها في الظهور بعد الأشهر الستة أو الثانية عشر الأولي من عمرها ويعتقد العديد من الباحثين أنها ذات أساس وراثي له علاقة بالكروموزوم × وتحدث بمعدل حالة واحدة من كل 10000 ولادة حية ولو أن المعتقد أنها أكثر من ذلك انتشاراً لأن كثيراً من حالاتها تشخص خطأ علي أنها حالات توحد أو شلل دماغي ومع التقدم العلمي وزيادة المعلومات المتوفرة عن هذه الإعاقة خلال عقد التسعينيات بدأت تقل أخطاء تشخيصها وتبين أنها أكثر انتشاراً ولو أنه نظراً إلي حداثة المعرفة العلمية بها لا توجد حتى الآن إحصاءات أكثر دقة عن مدي انتشارها.


مراحل تطور حالات الريت؟؟؟

تمر الفتاة المصابة بهذه الإعاقة بأربع مراحل متتالية :-

المرحلة الأولي :
تبدأ الأعراض بحدوث تأخر وبطء تدريجي خفيف في النمو بعد مرحلة نمو طبيعي قد تستمر من 6 أو 8 إلي 18 شهراً بعد الولادة وذلك في صورة تختلف في التخاطب والتناسق الحركي.

المرحلة الثانية :
تتميز هذه المرحلة بسرعة التدهور في فقدان الطفل معظم ما كان قد اكتسبه من مهارات خلال بضعة الأشهر التالية للمرحلة الأولي بدءاً بفقدان قدراته السابقة علي استعمال يديها في غسيلهما وغسيل وجهها وغير ذلك من وظائف ثم في عدم القدرة علي استعمالها في الكتابة ولكنها كثيراً ما تنهمك في مص أو عض الأصابع, وكذلك نسيان ما تعلمته من خلال عملية التطبيع الاجتماعي أ, التفاعل مع المحيطين بها من أفراد أسرتها وأقرانها كما تفقد تدريجياً حصيلتها اللغوية وقدرتها علي التخاطب وتستمر هذه المرحلة حوالي 12 شهراً.

المرحلة الثالثة :
مرحلة الكمون مع ظهور تحسن طفيف في العلاقات الاجتماعية وفي تلاقي العيون ولكن يزداد القصور في حركه الأيدي واضطراب في التنفس مع تدهور أسرع في القدرات الحركية واتخاذ أوضاع غير عادية للجسم وبصفة خاصة في الرقبة والرأس والمشي الذي غالباً ما يتوقف كلية وتستغرق هذه المرحلة ما بين 10 , 20 شهراً.

المرحلة الرابعة :
استمرار في تدهور كل ما كانت الفتاة قد اكتسبته من قدرات حركية وفقدان لوظائف عضلات الجسم وبالتالي العجز عن أداء الأنشطة المختلفة دون حدوث قصور كثر في القدرة علي الانتباه أو في التفاعل الاجتماعي أو تلاقي العيون وتستمر هذه المرحلة عشر سنوات أو أكثر تزداد خلالها سرعة التدهور في القدرة علي الحركة وتزداد العضلات اضطراباُ متحولة من المرونة إلي حركات تشنجية ثم إلي حالة تصلب فتحتاج إلي كرسي متحرك وتظل القدرة علي التخاطب والتواصل الاجتماعي في الهبوط حتي تصل إلي ما يقارب عمر طفل في الأشهر الستة الأولي من عمرة.



تشخيـص حالات الريت في ضوء معــايــير الــدليل الإحصــائي (4ـ d.s.m ) 
فيما يلي نص تلك المعايير التي وضعتها الجمعية الأمريكية للأطباء النفسيين بهذا الدليل عام 1994م 
أولا توفر الخصائص التالية جميعها: 
1ـ نمو طبيعي أثناء الحمل ( قبل الولادة) وبعدها. 
2ـ نمو نفس حركي طبيعي خلال الشهور الخمسة الأولى بعد الميلاد. 
3ـ محيط الرأس طبيعي عند الميلاد. 
ثانيا: بدء ظهور جميع الأعراض التالية بعد مرحلة النمو الطبيعي السابقة: 
1ـ نقص في سرعة نمو الرأس بين عمر .5 48 شهرا بعد الميلاد. 
2ـ فقد مهارات استخدام الأيدي التي سبق وكانت قد اكتسبت ما بين 5 شهور و30 شهرا (مثل السلام بالأيدي أو غسيلها) 
3ـ فقد مهارات التواصل أو التفاعل الاجتماعي. 
4ـ ظهور تدهور في تناسق الجزع أو في المشي.. 
5ـ قصور شديد في نمو قدرات التعبير اللغوي أو فهم كلام الآخرين مع تخلف واضح في نمو الجانب السيكوحركي. 
[/color]*

----------


## ليلاس

*تسلم أخووي ع الطرح القيم ..*

*يعطيكم العاافية ..*

*لا خلا ولا عدم ..}*

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكورعلى الطرح القيم والمميز
 الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة 

معلومات جديدة لأول مرة اقرأ  أمثالها....

اسأل الله لهم ولجميع مرضى المؤمنين والمؤمنات بالشفاء والعافية بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين..


يعطيك العافية أخوي على هذا التقديم الهادف ...

بورك جهدك والعطاء..


موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## فرح

مشكووور عـــــــلي 
ع المعلووووومااااات 
تسلم وربي يعطييييك العااافيه 
وعسااااك ع القوووه
ونسأل الله العلي القدير بشفاااءجميع المرضى
خيي لازلانا نمع بالاكثثثثر من روووعة ماتقدمه من جديييد
دمت بخيير

----------


## نبراس،،،

مشكوور اخي العزييز علي على هذه المعلومات الجدييده 
تقبل تحياتي اتمنى لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*معلومات جديدة عليي ..*
*يسلموو خيي ع النقل..*
*الله يعطيك الف عاافيه..*
*دمت بخير..*

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

اخت صديقتي تقريبا عندها نفس العوارض
بس معقول ممكن تسوء حالتها اكثر من كذا
اذا كذا صديقتي بتروح فيها من الكآبه والحزن ع اختها
الله يشافيها ويبعد عنها كل اذى
ويسلمواا خيوة ع المعلومات

----------


## فـروحـه

سلام عليكم 
انا جديده توني سجلت 
الموضوع مره حلو بس بزيد معلومه عن الموضوع مو بس الاناث يصيبها حتى الذكور يصيبهم بس الذكور اقل من اناث بالاصابه وانا متاكده من معلومه
وشكرا

----------


## نور الشمس

يعطيك العافيه يااخووى

معلومات قيمه

----------

